# i3 6th gen vs i5 3rd gen



## damian246 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi there 
Just wondering how much a 6th generation i3 CPU is in performance vs a 2nd generation i5. 
I don't do much gambling anymore, but I edit video and rendering sometimes takes a lot of CPU power from my i5 (2nd gen) 
You might have guessed it, an update is lurking around. 

What do you think, the i3 is equal or better?


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 13, 2018)

damian246 said:


> i3 is equal or better


It's not equal and it's not better , go for the older I5 .

if you want to upgrade and you are under budget get yourself a 2600 or a 3770.


----------



## damian246 (Oct 13, 2018)

27MaD said:


> It's not equal and it's not better , go for the older I5 .
> 
> if you want to upgrade and you are under budget get yourself a 2600 or a 3770.


Well I own the older i5 and it is fighting hard to make through a smooth rendering. 
So I should rather get a newer i5 than a newer i3?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 13, 2018)

i5 4c/4t > i3 2c/4t.

what is it that you need the cpu for ?


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 13, 2018)

damian246 said:


> Well I own the older i5 and it is fighting hard to make through a smooth rendering.
> So I should rather get a newer i5 than a newer i3?


As i said if you want to upgrade and you are under budget buy a 2nd or 3rd gen i7 , it will make a big difference comparing with the 2nd gen i5.

don't get the 2 cores i3 .


----------



## Static~Charge (Oct 13, 2018)

Fastest 2nd-generation Core i5 versus fastest 6th-generation Core i3

*Core i5-2550K* -- 3.4 GHz, 4 cores/4 threads
versus
*Core i3-6300* -- 3.8GHz, 2 cores/4 threads

Specification comparison -- https://ark.intel.com/compare/65647,90731
Performance comparison -- http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-2550K-vs-Intel-Core-i3-6300/m5474vs3536

The 6300 has slightly faster single-core performance; the 2550K has much faster quad-core performance.



damian246 said:


> Well I own the older i5 and it is fighting hard to make through a smooth rendering.
> 
> So I should rather get a newer i5 than a newer i3?



Rendering would benefit more from 2 additional real cores (i5) versus 2 additional simulated cores (i3 - HyperThreading).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 13, 2018)

stock.
if you oc the K-series cpu it'll blow the non-K away.
also,get 3570K over 2500K. PCI-E 3.0, better IMC and also slightly faster.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 13, 2018)

Ask jeeves/google/bing
go to comparison Sites
 Pick a I3  There are a few variants (clock speed) then do the same for I5
run the many permutations that are possible   then buy the Fastest I7 you can afford for your Board


----------



## OutThereSomewhere (Oct 13, 2018)

damian246 said:


> Hi there
> Just wondering how much a 6th generation i3 CPU is in performance vs a 2nd generation i5.
> I don't do much gambling anymore, but I edit video and rendering sometimes takes a lot of CPU power from my i5 (2nd gen)
> You might have guessed it, an update is lurking around.
> ...



Or better still try and get your hands on a Xeon E3-1230 V2 and up if you have the spare cash and want to stay with LGA1155.
More threads, 8 vs the i5's 4.


----------



## damian246 (Oct 13, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> i5 4c/4t > i3 2c/4t.
> 
> what is it that you need the cpu for ?





27MaD said:


> As i said if you want to upgrade and you are under budget buy a 2nd or 3rd gen i7 , it will make a big difference comparing with the 2nd gen i5.
> 
> don't get the 2 cores i3 .



As I said, to get thru the video rendering smoothly, so far my i5 makes it but I cannot do anything else.
I run a Linux 64bit distro with 6gb RAM traditional hdd with 5400 RPM

My wife has a i7 2nd gen and those get awfully hot.

I used bing ddg and Google, its not too easy to dig the data out. 

@*OutThereSomewhere *not many choiceswhere I live


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 13, 2018)

rendering ? how about some old xeon then ? or 2600k ? they are soldered so no worries about temps.


----------



## OutThereSomewhere (Oct 13, 2018)

damian246 said:


> @*OutThereSomewhere *not many choiceswhere I live



Surely you can buy from online market places?


----------



## Voluman (Oct 13, 2018)

OutThereSomewhere said:


> Or better still try and get your hands on a Xeon E3-1230 V2 and up if you have the spare cash and want to stay with LGA1155.
> More threads, 8 vs the i5's 4.



This one, i vote for xeon too if you need it for work, lower tdp than i7, but you need discrete vga.


----------



## damian246 (Oct 13, 2018)

OutThereSomewhere said:


> Surely you can buy from online market places?



Sure problem is the shipping, prohibitively expensive here my choices are  I3 213ghz, i5-3470 and some others.


----------



## OutThereSomewhere (Oct 13, 2018)

@*Voluman*
_but you need discrete vga._

Forgot about that, well spotted :/



damian246 said:


> Sure problem is the shipping, prohibitively expensive here my choices are  I3 213ghz, i5-3470 and some others.



I have the i5-3470 in a machine connected to the TV. it's performance was cut with both Spectre and Meltdown patches hence the reason it's only used to watch cute fluffy Kittens on YouTube.
Not sure what the performance is like on a Linux machine as I use Windows 10.
Which country do you reside BTW?


----------



## damian246 (Oct 13, 2018)

OutThereSomewhere said:


> @*Voluman*
> _but you need discrete vga._
> 
> Forgot about that, well spotted :/
> ...



Costa Rica, Linux runs Ok, best free Video Software there is. Cinelerra, Kdenlive couldn't work without those.
Linux is usually less demanding as a system. Attached you find a usual usage of linux on my machine.


----------



## OutThereSomewhere (Oct 13, 2018)

damian246 said:


> Costa Rica, Linux runs Ok, best free Video Software there is. Cinelerra, Kdenlive couldn't work without those.
> Linux is usually less demanding as a system. Attached you find a usual usage of linux on my machine.



OK. You'll have to forgive my ignorance because I have no idea about what you can or cannot get in that part of the world. 
I've always wondered how a video editing system would perform on a Linux machine and fancied jumping ship a while back had it not been for the fact I'm a complete noob when it comes to Linux.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 13, 2018)

damian246 said:


> As I said, to get thru the video rendering smoothly, so far my i5 makes it but I cannot do anything else.
> I run a Linux 64bit distro with 6gb RAM traditional hdd with 5400 RPM
> 
> My wife has a i7 2nd gen and those get awfully hot.
> ...


Get an I7 and buy a good cooler , or a cheap Xeon with too many cores would be perfect for rendering.

And try to upgrade ram to 8GB of ram and buy a 7.2K RPM HDD.


----------



## damian246 (Oct 13, 2018)

OutThereSomewhere said:


> OK. You'll have to forgive my ignorance because I have no idea about what you can or cannot get in that part of the world.
> I've always wondered how a video editing system would perform on a Linux machine and fancied jumping ship a while back had it not been for the fact I'm a complete noob when it comes to Linux.





27MaD said:


> Get an I7 and buy a good cooler , or a cheap Xeon with too many cores would be perfect for rendering.
> 
> And try to upgrade ram to 8GB of ram and buy a 7.2K RPM HDD.



well hard to change a CPU on a Laptop. I heard the newer ones are capable to make it happen.
As I mentioned before wifey has a i7 and it gets hot, Laptop too. HDD upgrade  would require a ebay purchase. 
Some Ebay purchases went way off, i.e. shipping a laptop screen packed in single carton is off way off. 

@OutThereSomewhere
It is less hard to change from win 7 to linux than from Win7 to Win 8 or 10 IMHO
It was a phase transition, I had some favorite programs in Windows which kinda avoided the pure Linux constellation. 
I found some programs which have even more than the old favorite plus when taking on video edition, which is easier in kdenlive and much more professional than i.e. MoviMaker.


----------



## Voluman (Oct 13, 2018)

Well if its a laptop its harder, but this is the first you mentioned 'laptop', you said just wifey i7 

Then you should write what is your exact model and people can check, is it upgradable or not.


----------



## damian246 (Oct 13, 2018)

Voluman said:


> Well if its a laptop its harder, but this is the first you mentioned 'laptop', you said just wifey i7
> 
> Then you should write what is your exact model and people can check, is it upgradable or not.


She runs HP Pavillon dv7 and I a lenovo T410.

Sorry you're right I should have told you guys before.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 13, 2018)

damian246 said:


> well hard to change a CPU on a Laptop. I heard the newer ones are capable to make it happen.
> As I mentioned before wifey has a i7 and it gets hot, Laptop too. HDD upgrade  would require a ebay purchase.
> Some Ebay purchases went way off, i.e. shipping a laptop screen packed in single carton is off way off.
> 
> ...


If u r planing to upgrade the laptop than u r going 2 do a super complicated thing , changing a laptop CPU will make u disassemble the whole laptop .


----------



## Voluman (Oct 13, 2018)

What are the exact model numbers (e.g HP Pavilion dv7-2130ev)
What chipset, you can check it with cpu-z for example or aida or similar diagnostic tool. What is your current bios version?

Do you have owners manual? In there should be supported cpus page.
And that 6th gen i3 is another laptop then?


----------



## damian246 (Oct 13, 2018)

Voluman said:


> What are the exact model numbers (e.g HP Pavilion dv7-2130ev)
> What chipset, you can check it with cpu-z for example or aida or similar diagnostic tool. What is your current bios version?
> 
> Do you have owners manual? In there should be supported cpus page.
> And that 6th gen i3 is another laptop then?



Sure can do: attached the data.
The 6th gen i3 is not clear so far, but I think I swing to the i5 3470 if that is what the guy sells
I tried to make it little nicer


----------



## Static~Charge (Oct 13, 2018)

damian246 said:


> She runs HP Pavillon dv7 and I a lenovo T410.
> 
> Sorry you're right I should have told you guys before.



Upgrading a laptop is usually more trouble than it's worth, especially something like a ten-year-old Lenovo ThinkPad T410.

Laptops are not known for their processor performance, unless you get something in the "mobile workstation" class. Those machines tend to be big, heavy, and expensive.

If you insist on having a laptop, check eBay for an off-lease business-class machine like a T450 or T460. One of those will have much better performance than a T410.

If you're willing to consider a desktop computer, check eBay for an off-lease Dell OptiPlex 7010 in mini-tower or desktop form factor (stay away from the SFF [Small Form Factor] and USFF [Ultra Small Form Factor] machines; the two larger sizes are roomier inside and have better cooling). You can get one with a 3rd-generation Core i5 or i7 at a very good price (under $250 U.S.).

If you're able and willing to build a new computer, an AMD Ryzen 5 or 7 processor would have plenty of processing power for your needs. This is a more expensive route, but you can tailor it to fit your budget (processor performance, amount of RAM, motherboard, video card, SSD, etc).


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 14, 2018)

Your laptop is a dual, not a quad core. A newer i3 just may be quicker. Neither one is optimal for the work that you're doing.


----------



## damian246 (Oct 14, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Your laptop is a dual, not a quad core. A newer i3 just may be quicker. Neither one is optimal for the work that you're doing.



Thanks a lot guy I think I go for a i5 just a tat newer. A CPU: Intel Core i5 3210 M with 6gb RAM for $175. 
Laptop it'll be, Video editing is not all we do, web development, some social networking etc.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 14, 2018)

damian246 said:


> Video editing is not all we do, web development, some social networking etc.


No matter what you try to upgrade a laptop with its going to be wofully underpowered for what you use it for



damian246 said:


> I think I go for a i5 just a tat newer. A CPU: Intel Core i5 3210 M with 6gb RAM for $175.


That $175 will probably get you 2nd/3rd gen I5 complete system inc monitor and peripherals from Ebay/gumtree/craigslist


----------

